# 3 Pin 5V zu 4 Pin 12V?



## maKs971 (5. Januar 2019)

Guten Morgen, habe gestern neue RGB Lüfter bekommen mit Lüfter Steuerung die über ein hub läuft jedoch folgendes Problem damit die Lüfter mit Aura Sync laufen wird ein 3 Pin 5v Anschluss benötigt, habe jedoch mir 2x 4 Pin 12V Anschlüsse.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze zu umgehen bzw. Adapter oder sowas in der Richtung, wenn nicht gibt es eine möglichkeit den Modus auch ohne das ich Jedes mal mein PC aufmachen muss wechseln kann?  Mainboard ist ein Z270F Gaming Strix

Danke im Voraus. Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## dekay55 (5. Januar 2019)

Geht nicht da das komplett andere LED´s sind. 
3 Pin 5Volt sind zu 99,9% Digitale LED´s  WS2812 vermutlich 
4 Pin 12V sind alte "Analoge" LED´s 

Da kann man nix machen, das eine ist nicht zum anderen Kompatibel.


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2019)

Welche Lüfter sind es denn? Die RGB LEDs laufen eigentlich immer mit 12V. 

Nachtrag, die 4pin "analogen" halt^^


----------



## maKs971 (5. Januar 2019)

Sind diese hier EZDIY-FAB 120mm Adressierbar RGB LED PWM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer,
die Lüftersteuerung ist kein Problem habe wie gesagt jedoch kein Add Header 3 Pin.. 
Konnte ich mir schon denken, ist es trotzdem möglich den Modus und die Geschwindigkeit zu wechseln ohne jedes mal am Modul die Knöpfe zu drücken?


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2019)

dein Board hat die neue steuerung jedenfalls nicht. adapter gibt es dafür auch nicht, macht ja auch keinen sinn.

kannst du sie noch zurückschicken und passende lüfter kaufen? das würde ich empfehlen.


----------



## maKs971 (5. Januar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> dein Board hat die neue steuerung jedenfalls nicht. adapter gibt es dafür auch nicht, macht ja auch keinen sinn.
> 
> kannst du sie noch zurückschicken und passende lüfter kaufen? das würde ich empfehlen.



Könnte ich, jedoch haben die anderen Aura Sync lüfter Keine Effekte die mir gefallen und dazu noch überteuert..
habe gelesen das es wohl möglich sein soll mit einem Arduino Controller per USB zu steuern.


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2019)

Da würde ich sie zurückschicken und andere nehmen ^^ das wird immer komplizierter für "spielzeug".


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2019)

Ja mit so was zum Beispiel: Mini USB 17 Keys Remote Controller for WS2811 WS2812B LED Strip Light DC5-24V | eBay

Du hast adressierbar RGBs und die drei Kabeln bestehen aus 1x 5v, 1x Datenkabel  und 1x Masse.
Das Datenkabel kann hierzu jede einzelne LED separat ansteuern.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Januar 2019)

Naja wenn man es richtig ausdrückt dann ist so eine Digitale LED Stripe ein sog "Daisy chaine"  Das Datenkabel wird durch die LED´s durchgeschleift.  Es wird ein komplettes 24bit Datenpaket gesenden, die erste LED nimmt sich die Informationen, leitet sie weiter an die nächste LED usw. Und somit kann jede einzelne LED angesteuert werden. 
Ein Controller über einen Arduino zu bauen ist denkbar einfach, man nehme einen Arduino Nano ( kostenpunkt 5€ ) man nehme einen 16V 1000µf Kondensator ( zwischen Masse und 5V geschaltet um Peaks abzufangen ) und einen 300Ohm Wiederstand der zwischen Digitalausgang am Arduino und dem Digitaleingang der LED´s geschalten wird. Mehr brauch man nicht. 
Das ganze wird über die Arduino IDE Software programmiert, die Library zu den WS2812 und Konsorten ( APA, TCM ) ist ohnehin schon vorhanden so das man wirklich nur den Programmcode schreiben muss, auch hier gibts schon sehr viele Projekte und Ideen aus der Arduino Community. 

Und wenn man halt bisl Pfiffig ist macht man es so wie ich, statt über USB zu gehen nutze ich Controller mit eingebauten Wlan und Bluetooth wo ein Webserver auf den Controller läuft den ich entweder per Webseite steuern kann, oder per UDP Broadcast über jedes Gerät im Wlan was in der Lage ist per Broadcast zu Kommunizieren ( Phillips HUE als bsp. ) oder mein PC die Ambilight Software ( Hyperion ) oder mein MediaPC auf Raspberry Basis, 


Kompliziert ist immer eine Persönliche Ansichtssache, aber es ist nicht einfach mal so gekauft und hingestellt sondern setzt vorraus das man Ahnung von der Materie hat, wenn man aber Nichtmal weiß was ein Arduino ist, oder ein Atmel328 Mikroprozessor, der kann hier gleich aufgeben.

@IIcarus Das Teil was du verlinkt hast, ist eigentlich nur rotz. Das ding hat NUR USB zur Stromversorgung, aber Programmieren oder Steuern kannst du nix, da sitzt nen fertig programmierter Microcontroller drinn der nicht Programmierbar ist. Die dinger gibts auch einzeln zu kaufen als "Pixelboost" Modul eigentlich total unbrauchbar. Und das Teil von Ebay ist schon Gefährlich, über 50Led´s daran angeklemmt und das gute Teil brennt einfach Weg wenn man Einmal alle Kanäle voll Austeuert. Mehr als 10 LED´s würd ich auf keinen Fall daran anklemmen, allein weil da schon kein Kondensator drinn sein kann der den PEAK Abfängt beim umschalten der Farben, im schlimmsten Fall kann man sich mit dem Scheiß nen USB Port Töten bzw die SMD Sicherung am USB Port.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2019)

Gut zu wissen, aber da wirst du besser helfen können.
Danke für die Info.


----------



## maKs971 (6. Januar 2019)

Habe es jetzt hinbekommen die RGB Modis über den Reset SW Front io an den Hub zu klemmen, und kann sie jetzt über den Reset Knopf am Gehäuse  zu wechseln.
Danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe!


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2019)

Es ging doch um die nutzung von aura sync, nicht nur um "verlegen eines schalters"?^^


----------



## maKs971 (7. Januar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> Es ging doch um die nutzung von aura sync, nicht nur um "verlegen eines schalters"?^^



Wenn du meine erste frage richtig durchgelesen hättest wüsstest du das ich damit schon abgeschlossen habe. ( "Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze zu umgehen bzw. Adapter oder sowas in der Richtung, wenn nicht gibt es eine möglichkeit den Modus auch ohne das ich Jedes mal mein PC aufmachen muss wechseln kann?" )

Ebenfalls bei der Sache mit dem Arduino ging es schon um das steuern und nicht mehr um Aura selbst. 

LG


----------



## the.hai (7. Januar 2019)

Nagut, ohne aura würde das nie für mich sinn machen, da hätte ich lieber getauscht.


----------

